# How to become Elite in the forum



## cpark1408 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, new to this forum wondering how I can become an elite?


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2013)

keep posting and you may just make it to the top.


----------



## cpark1408 (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks lokie from what I have been looking at this forum seems interesting and useful see u at the top haha


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 14, 2013)

if you mean be able to post in the elite members section you cant because its not in use. I asked the moderator of this site about it and he said it was a experiment that failed. No one used it..


----------



## cpark1408 (Jan 14, 2013)

how about the classifieds section


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2013)

anything in the "elite rolling society" is out we dont do it anymore sorry!


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 14, 2013)

You should have a pay pal option, for people that want to donate something to the site.

You could put donor under the persons name or something.

Put up the button and I'll send you some money, how's that sound?


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> You should have a pay pal option, for people that want to donate something to the site.
> 
> You could put donor under the persons name or something.
> 
> Put up the button and I'll send you some money, how's that sound?


we do not have that option anymore!


----------



## Robfather (Jan 15, 2013)

So no classified section?


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2013)

Robfather said:


> So no classified section?


no sir anything under the category "elite rolling society" does not work anymore we dont do it! sorry!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> no sir anything under the category "elite rolling society" does not work anymore we dont do it! sorry!


Had to pay for it too in the past. Why?


----------



## delvite (Jan 15, 2013)

cpark1408 said:


> Hi, new to this forum wondering how I can become an elite?


get on ur knees, open ur mouth and close ur eyes


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Had to pay for it too in the past. Why?


It was just an option in the past for a monthly payment of five dollars no one was obligated to do it that is why some members have a big red name


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> It was just an option in the past for a monthly payment of five dollars no one was obligated to do it that is why some members have a big red name


Yeah I was going to join but when I pressed payment I couldn't do anything. I too had to post one of these "what's up with the elite rolling society" posts.

I'll make a post in the support or requests section and see what they think about removing that to avoid confusion for everyone. Of course, I already know it is possible that they have tried and might have had a programming issue or something so they left it, so how knows. Guess I will look for an answer in the support section.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 15, 2013)

i wonder why thay dont remove it if its not in use? jus saying theres elite membas.....


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 15, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> i wonder why thay dont remove it if its not in use? jus saying theres elite membas.....


Exactly, it would take a whole 60 seconds and keep the format of the forums Tight.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> Exactly, it would take a whole 60 seconds and keep the format of the forums Tight.


click the arrow on the right of the forum. abracadabra, no elite forum. nice and tight.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> click the arrow on the right of the forum. abracadabra, no elite forum. nice and tight.


Run it how ya want, lol.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2013)

its not like we haven't been suggested this before to completely remove the section the elite forms have been gone for years now , why hasnt it been removed? obviously the higher ups have their reasoning !


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> click the arrow on the right of the forum. abracadabra, no elite forum. nice and tight.


Good call. Skillllzzzzzz


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> its not like we haven't been suggested this before to completely remove the section the elite forms have been gone for years now , why hasnt it been removed? obviously the higher ups have their reasoning !


They're waiting on you to be global so you can mod it.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 15, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> if you mean be able to post in the elite members section you cant because its not in use. I asked the moderator of this site about it and he said it was a experiment that failed. No one used it..


Were all the failed experiments lol...at least i know I am lmfao


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

Now that I think about it.... I'm pretty l337 around here.


----------

